# TiVo Elite forum?



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Would it be possible to create an Elite specific forum? 

It seems with the boxes at least for now running different software along with MoCa it might be helpfull. Right now it seems to be spread across multiple forums since no one really knows where to post about it.


----------



## denga (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds like a GREAT idea!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I'd vote against it, they're members or the Premiere family and that's going to be the best place to discuss them in the long run IMNSHO, the fact they're a slightly different code base will change as the Premieres synch up as they move forward.

Same logic as having the S3 and Tivo HD units in the same forum.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

This is like asking for separate forums for the OLED S3 and the TivoHD.
I would agree to an Elite sub forum inside of the Premiere forum, but to have a separate Elite forum by itself is too much.


----------

